# Lemo Drop in stock at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (23/1/15)

The popular Lemo Drop is now available at Sir Vape in either black or S/S.






Get them here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/eleaf-lemo-drop

Reactions: Like 2


----------

